# Some Rescues go a little too far!



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

Being a Golden Retriever owner and lover l tend to look at all of my local rescue site to see what's going on and to see if their adoption requirements changed in the past 8 yrs.

When l first started to look at a possible rescue (Golden) the requirements were really over the top. Most of the requirements were for the benefit of the animal and the balance were there just for the sake of being difficult.
Maybe it's a power thing but l was turned off and was able to buy a Golden out of St Louis, Mo. sight unseen, but through high recommendations. My little girl was a little over a year and was still a puppy when l picked her up at the airport in Newark, New Jersey.

Now this in my humble opinion this is the perfect Golden, but getting back to the rescues.

Some of the requirements which l felt was over the top was that l had to have at least a 5 foot fence around my property. If l really needed a 5 foot fence to keep my dog in then l would have a problem to start with. My concern was never going over but going under it. Each dog is different and should be judged as an individual.

No choker's, again the only way to train a dog to walk on a leash properly is to use a choker (without prongs) at first and then switch off with a normal leash. Today l don't need a leash period but that's not the point.

I must vaccinate for everything under the sun which l don't agree with except rabbies. Animals do not need all of that medicine going through their bodies. I test my dog every 6 months for the important things. 

I must be home all day long, My wife and l leave my house for 8 hrs monday thru thursday but she has her buddy a male cat to play with and her boy friend stays with her sometimes. She has her own doggie door so she is in and out all day. We start the day with a long walk/run and when l get home the same. But from the time l get home to the time l leave the next day she is with me. So what is so bad.

This goes on and on making it very difficult to adopt today. I probaly know more about dogs then most of the people in the rescues and l am positive that l know how to handle and train any dog from a toy to a Pit Bull.

I wanted to be a walker but in order to follow their rules l would feel that l was not doing the right thing for the dog's sake but again any time out of a kennel is a good thing.

The thing that most rescues forget is that they are dog's and not people and with a little bit of love and care you can have a well balanced dog.

That's my 2 cents and yes l tried to keep this as short s possible.

Alan


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

kingman said:


> No choker's, again the only way to train a dog to walk on a leash properly is to use a choker (without prongs) at first and then switch off with a normal leash. Today l don't need a leash period but that's not the point.


I agree with your main point about some rescues' requirements, but I disagree heartily about the claim that a choker is the only way to train a dog to walk on a leash. I've never used anything but a flat buckle collar and my boys are perfect gentlemen on the leash. I don't disagree with the careful, appropriate use of a choke collar, but it's hardly the only way (and as far as I'm concerned, not the best way) to train leash skills.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There have been some other recent posts about this very subject. I do believe that at least some rescues have unrealistic expectations for adopters, including the requirement that someone be home all day with the dog (that's the reason I was turned down to adopt, although I had previously adopted another dog from this same 'rescue' group). If the dog has separation anxiety or is a puppy, I can understand this requirement, but dogs sleep most of the day anyway.

There are some good rescues out there, and I've been fortunate enough to adopt from two of them.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*To use or not to use a choker??*

Hi

I trained my Golden to follow my leg at close quarters without a leash, inorder to do this a choker was needed for approx 3 months. A choker in my opinion is only a training tool and not to be used on a daily basis. When she is off leash (90%of the time) l like her to be close at times and other times l let her roam 50 yds out conditions permitting.


Every Golden as we know has their own agenda but on the top of their list is to please us.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, what rescue in St Louis, MO adopted your golden to you sight unseen?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

can we possibly have a forum rule change so that the folks who want to bash rescues must actually take on the responsibility of placing hundreds of dogs per year in appropriate homes before they can spout off about unfair rules b/c they don't want them to apply to them?


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi

I didn't get my Golden from a rescue, l bought her from Quapaw kennals who moved to Indiana recently. They have their own web site. 

My first choice was to get a dog from a seeing eye program that flunked out but after waiting almost a year and a half l finally gave up. 

I was not looking for a puppy but for a Golden at least a year old.

Alan


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> can we possibly have a forum rule change so that the folks who want to bash rescues must actually take on the responsibility of placing hundreds of dogs per year in appropriate homes before they can spout off about unfair rules b/c they don't want them to apply to them?


Having adopted my last 3 goldens from rescue groups and having served as a foster home for goldens in another rescue organization, I feel that I have the right to criticize the rescue group that refused to adopt a dog to me (after having previously done so) simply because I have to work outside the home. And this decision was made without talking to me, without talking to my veterinarian, my neighbors or my friends who know how I care for my dogs. In my case, the decision was made by a volunteer who did not follow the organization's policies, but the organization apparently did nothing to stop this practice, as others were refused adoption for the same reason.

I donate money to several rescue groups, participate in fund-raising events for them, etc., but it bothers me greatly when good people who can provide excellent homes for dogs are denied the opportunity to adopt for frivolous reasons such as the fact they aren't wealthy enough to not work.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Faith's mommy said:


> can we possibly have a forum rule change so that the folks who want to bash rescues must actually take on the responsibility of placing hundreds of dogs per year in appropriate homes before they can spout off about unfair rules b/c they don't want them to apply to them?


A rescue refused to even look at my application because I was 20 trying to adopt a dog. WOULDN'T EVEN LOOK AT IT. Another I was lucky to get an app coordinator who bothered to call all of the 3 references they required and then was immediately my champion and fought long and hard for me to get Moxie. 
I applied to every rescue in the area and never heard anything back. I don't know why. I even made a point to talk to them events and introduce myself.
Rescues that refuse to look at case by case adopters loose lots of really great families. I have heard of families trying to get a rescue, getting denied because they have a kid that's 5 years or younger and going to a BYB instead.
I agree with the OP. I understand being a rescue is hard, but you do it because you love the dog, not because you want to set impossible standards and tell everyone else that "they're not good enough".


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I would agree that some rescues go over the top, but not all. If you put yourself in a rescues shoes, what do you see? puppy mills, abuse, neglect, dogs dying, beaten, living in horrid conditions, living in and through hell: that's the worse case scenario. Best case scenario is the dog is turned over to rescue because the family fell on hard times. Either way, the rescue is looking out for the DOGS best interest, not yours unfortunately. Our rescue does have some of the above forementioned stipulations but its because we want to place the dog in "heaven" not hell anymore. And we don't want the dog coming back; we want the dog to spend the rest of their lives in a healthy and happy environment.

Also to note, rescues don't know where these dogs come from or their backgrounds (some aggressive, some passive, some loving, some fighting, some want to run, others sit and stay), so fenced in yards, absolutely, vaccinations, absolutely, a puppy growing up with someone home during the day and not crated for 10-12 hours a day, absolutely. 

Please understand where we are coming from; its not all about being difficult, just thorough.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Faith's Mommy ?????????*

Hi

I am not bashing rescues, all that l am saying is some rescues make it very difficult for a person to adopt a rescue. And l am quite sure that there are people who have the right intensions but do do not know the commitment involved.

If a person has already owned a dog and seems to know what they are doing, why not work with them! Is a dog better off in a kennel? If they do not have a fence, l can go along with that but to tell a person what they can or can not do, then they are better off just buying a dog.

A person coming to a rescue is looking to do something positive or loking to save some $$. But we know that the cost of an animal is the cheapest part of owning an animal. Work with them and to just tell a person that they are not qualified without a good reason is only hurting the animals.

l make decisions all day long. big deal!!!!! 

The problem is that the people that make the decisions about if the people are qualified or not, are not the "Dog Whisperer" but seem to forget it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please explain why someone who works full time shouldn't be allowed to adopt a mature dog that doesn't have separation anxiety. At the time I was denied, I was in the process of spending $20,000 on Jackson's medical bills, taking him to two different specialists (internist and ophthalmologist) and giving him 5 medications/day on a strict schedule. I live in one of the most expensive places in America and am single. I have to work. It's not a choice. Let's be reasonable about expectations of adopters. 

I think rescue groups in general are wonderful, and I applaud those who devote their lives to this cause. I just think that sometimes they lose sight of reality in holding out for a 'perfect' home.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ann, I know your situation, we've discussed it before, and you are right. They denied you for the wrong reason. I was stating that our rescue really looks at a family who works 40-50 hours a week not providing the needs of a puppy.

In your case, a mature dog should have been ok.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*We need rescues*

Hi

I realize that the people who work for rescues see things that would make us cringe and for that l give them all the credit in the world for what they do. Not to mention the time involved.
I thank them all. 
But all that l am saying is that every dog and every person should be judged on it's own merit.
A rescue Greyhound could sleep for up to 20 hrs a day but still needs the exercise to be balanced. If a person who live in an apartment wants to adopt a working dog then l realize it's not a good match and should be denied.
A rescue has to mate a specific dog to a specific family, which is hard.

An animal is a big undertaking and should be thought over a great deal.

Alan


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ann, I know your situation, we've discussed it before, and you are right. They denied you for the wrong reason. I was stating that our rescue really looks at a family who works 40-50 hours a week not providing the needs of a puppy.
> 
> In your case, a mature dog should have been ok.


I understand what you're saying, Jill. Having worked for 8 years at a large humane society, I know all too well how some people treat their animals. These animals definitely do deserve the best possible homes, but I'd bet my girls wouldn't trade their home and comfy beds, regular walks and meals for anything, even if they do have to spend some time alone each weekday. It's funny -- years ago my dogs would get exhausted when I was home at Christmas for a week or two, because they didn't get to sleep all day!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

For the most part a lot of our requirements depend on the dog.. If It was a dog that was a fence jumper, then we require a 6ft fence or an IF fence. We dont require someone to be home all day except if it is a puppy. Each rescue is different and yes have different rules, doesnt mean every rescue is bad.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I understand what you're saying, Jill. Having worked for 8 years at a large humane society, I know all too well how some people treat their animals. These animals definitely do deserve the best possible homes, but I'd bet my girls wouldn't trade their home and comfy beds, regular walks and meals for anything, even if they do have to spend some time alone each weekday. It's funny -- years ago my dogs would get exhausted when I was home at Christmas for a week or two, *because they didn't get to sleep all day*!


Isn't that the truth! On weekends, my dogs are bushed! Because they don't sleep all day, kinda ironic! They look at me like come on mom, can we nap now LOL

Alan, I fully understand what you are saying. It happens. I'm sorry if you were denied a dog. There are many threads on here discussing the same subject; sometimes they get heated. But here is a happy ending story for ya...go search on Kelby's Dad, he was denied a dog from a rescue and wound up being the new home to Harry, a dog that needed to be rehomed.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

And we were able to adopt Gage from Memphis based on a recommendation from a local, private rescuer. The Memphis group and the local rescuer worked together to arrange a transport from Memphis to Phoenix, to Las Vegas to Tehachapi (southern California), where I picked him up. I had seen pictures of Gage and knew about his thunder phobia, but not much else. That's the kind of rescue cooperation I love to see!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

The other thing about rescues that annoys me, but I KNOW there is a good reason for this one. Some deny you if you rent...

I don't care what kind of crappy landlord situation I'm in. I will stay in it if it means keeping Moxie. And I have! Moxie and I have lived in NH, ME, CT, and now SC and hopefully soon we'll be in CA, and this is just the past 2 years! 

I told my parents, I understand my brother has allergies, I understand sometimes Moxie might need to be outside, that's fine. I'll sleep on the screened in porch with her!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> There have been some other recent posts about this very subject. I do believe that at least some rescues have unrealistic expectations for adopters, including the requirement that someone be home all day with the dog (that's the reason I was turned down to adopt, although I had previously adopted another dog from this same 'rescue' group). If the dog has separation anxiety or is a puppy, I can understand this requirement, but dogs sleep most of the day anyway.
> 
> There are some good rescues out there, and I've been fortunate enough to adopt from two of them.


The whole staying at home all day with the dog thing is why we don't really ever seriously look at rescues. Sure, I'll be home some day when we have kids, but that's very unrealistic for a great many people, unless they're retired.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Isn't that the truth! On weekends, my dogs are bushed! Because they don't sleep all day, kinda ironic! They look at me like come on mom, can we nap now LOL
> 
> Alan, I fully understand what you are saying. It happens. I'm sorry if you were denied a dog. There are many threads on here discussing the same subject; sometimes they get heated. But here is a happy ending story for ya...go search on Kelby's Dad, he was denied a dog from a rescue and wound up being the new home to Harry, a dog that needed to be rehomed.


The member of our family who has the hardest time with Monday mornings is Lucy. We tire her on the weekends because we don't let her just nap most of the day. Of course, we kind of live for Sunday afternoon cuddle time on the couch, though.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i have had my home visit done and application approved everything is in place my kids are older 8, 11 and 13 and i am home all day i have been waiting 9 months for a rescue and am still waiting. one day we will be able to provide a forever home for a rescue i hope.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> The whole staying at home all day with the dog thing is why we don't really ever seriously look at rescues. Sure, I'll be home some day when we have kids, but that's very unrealistic for a great many people, unless they're retired.


Like Mary said, our rescue focuses on stay-at-home-parents for puppies, but that's it. And I agree, otherwise only retirees would have dogs LOL


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Like Mary said, our rescue focuses on stay-at-home-parents for puppies, but that's it. And I agree, otherwise only retirees would have dogs LOL


I sort of agree with that for puppies, so much so that we're refraining on getting another puppy until I am home all the time. However, Bart and I staggered our lunches and visited Lucy frequently when she was a puppy and home alone. She was perfectly safe in her room. She's a great dog, and I don't think we did wrong by her. I mostly just don't want to miss so much of that precious puppy time again any more than I want to miss that precious baby time with the kids we hope to have some day soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I GOT IT! I'll retire, then I can adopt more dogs!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I GOT IT! I'll retire, then I can adopt more dogs!



Good plan! I'm planning to win the lottery.. that way I can quit working, buy a giant plot of land and start my very own "zoo".  Hey, I think it's a good plan. lol

Although I guess that probably means I need to actually start BUYING lotto tickets huh?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I GOT IT! I'll retire, then I can adopt more dogs!


 
There ya go!!!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I kinda feel that way too. I would love rescues but its hard to know that there are sooo many dogs needing forever homes but they sit in rescues while many great home remain open just because you don't fit a certain criteria. I have been looking for a second dog (standard poodle not a golden) but frankly have been turned off by rescues. I am currenlty looking at a breeder rehome or a straight up shelter dog. As I don't fit the standard "good home". Apt, student ect. It hard because I see both sides of the coin. The desire of the rescue to provide the "Best" home possible but sometimes have "hard set rules" and not being willing to look at the bigger picture of a home leave dog out of great home. I also see if from the potential adopters side of knowing that you will provide a geat home but have to Prove that you will to someone who has different ideas of what a great home does. The really sad part are the rescues themselves who sit and wait for their forever homes.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Very well said bizzy.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ann, I know your situation, we've discussed it before, and you are right. They denied you for the wrong reason. I was stating that our rescue really looks at a family who works 40-50 hours a week not providing the needs of a puppy.
> 
> In your case, a mature dog should have been ok.


Really? So anyone who works full time shouldn't have a puppy? Can they adopt a senior dog that needs 20k worth of special treatment? This is my problem with some rescue groups and their holier than thou policies on who can adopt a throw-away dog. 

Yes, I work fulltime - it'd be nice not to have to, but that's not my reality. But honestly, so what? Really. What does that matter? You have no idea what my home environment is like, you have no idea how much exercise and stimulation my dogs get every day. Do you truly believe that a stay at home mom with 5 kids and zero free time is a better home than a working family that make time for their dog(s)? Blanket statements that "people can't work full time and adopt a dog or puppy" only goes to further the negative impression of some rescue organizations. 

Erica


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Good plan! I'm planning to win the lottery.. that way I can quit working, buy a giant plot of land and start my very own "zoo".  Hey, I think it's a good plan. lol
> 
> Although I guess that probably means I need to actually start BUYING lotto tickets huh?


 
I love that plan! Me too. I know it can be frustrating when you are a good home and there are sooooooo many dogs that need one. Especially when the rules may seem a little unrealistic. Make sure you really ask questions of the rescue if they don't give you the breakdown upfront and their reasoning why. For example, CERTAIN dogs who are known to jump fences may not be appropriate for someone with a 4 foot fence. I know YGRR has exceptions to alot of their rules on a case by case basis.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

OK I was not going to say anything about this at all, but here is my experience with rescues. I am a stay at home mom, have a 4 foot fence surrounding almost an acre of land. I have raised many dogs in my life...and loved each one tremendously.  I have paid thousands in veterinary care for dogs that others, even Vets considered a lost cause, but still had quality of life. I have administered, pills, injections, done therapy etc.. out the ying yang for my beloved dogs.

When we lost Wolfie our Husky mix, I looked into rescue for another husky. I called and spoke with 3 different rescues. Two would not even speak further with me because we did not have a 6 foot fence. One said she would consider us if we installed an electric fence also. We ended up finding a sibe pup in the paper and have our wonderful Hurley (we did not have to give our left kidney to get him either).

When we lost Aiyana in December we checked into rescue - called a GR rescue and were told we would only be considered for a special needs dog....WTH.. why - no response from them. The last thing I needed after losing two dogs to AIHA in 20 months and one dog being epileptic was a special needs dog. We bought Layla a couple of weeks later, when our Vet told us about the litter.

I very much admire what rescues do... I know how hard it is to see abused dogs, I have rescued a few by myself.. but... I see a lot of really terrific homes being overlooked for no reason. Is it better for a dog to spend forever in foster care or a shelter? Really what is the ideal home for a dog? I would think any place it can be loved forever, fed, exercised, taken to the vet when needed, and loved some more.

I would love to rescue some dogs, but so far have not been given the opportunity through a rescue agency... I have done so on my own when I saw a dog in need. 

Julie


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

The only experience I have with a rescue was a non breed or species specific one. A couple of months before we got Lucy, we were in Petco and saw two beautiful orange cats that needed a home. We filled out the application and got in contact with the rescue. Well one of the stipulations for cats was that you never allow them to go outside. Bart didn't like that a bit. We checked to see how strict they were on that, and they were very strict. We stopped the process for them.

You see, though I've never had a cat of my own and have never been a cat person, my husband is. He had cats all of his life until we were married, and they all lived both in and outside and lived long lives. He believes that it's cruel to force any animal to spend its entire life indoors. I sort of agree. 

That said, we would have provided a wonderful home for those two boys, just look at how we baby Lucy. They stayed in those cages at Petco for months after then because the rescue was so particular about adopting them. I don't know if anyone ever took them home.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe there are many puppies & young dogs that end up in shelters because their family worked too many hours away from home every day to give the dog the proper exercise & training. So they end up turning the dog over because it is a "bad dog" OR they end up tied outside.

When considering a home for one of my fosters, I look for the best possible situation for the dog. I don't want them being returned to the rescue a month later because it wasn't a good fit.
Someone home much of the day is always at the top of my list for a young or untrained dog, it is just a better fit.

When fostering, you learn very much about the dog and that is what I use when placing in a home, do feelings and egos sometimes get hurt? Yes, but looking at it from my position, it is all about the dog.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

My plan is to wait for some long lost relative to die and leave me a massive trust fund so I can have every dog I plan on having . Until then! 9-5 job for me!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I believe there are many puppies & young dogs that end up in shelters because their family worked too many hours away from home every day to give the dog the proper exercise & training. So they end up turning the dog over because it is a "bad dog" OR they end up tied outside.
> 
> When considering a home for one of my fosters, I look for the best possible situation for the dog. I don't want them being returned to the rescue a month later because it wasn't a good fit.
> Someone home much of the day is always at the top of my list for a young or untrained dog, it is just a better fit.
> ...


I absolutely agree. I was wanting to adopt a senior dog (age 7-8), and people aren't exactly lining up to adopt the older ones. Being refused an adoption under those circumstances just made, and still makes, absolutely no sense to me. So I adopted Gage, who was 7-8 years old, and most recently Tia, who was 7 at the time of her adoption. Both came form rescues with more realistic adoption standards. We had a home visit from a rescue group volunteer before we were approved to adopt Tia, and she was even there on the appointed day when we went to meet some dogs. That entire adoption experiences was outstanding!


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, I can understand some of the reasoning, but my husband and I both work 40 hours per week and I would challenge anyone to meet my pups and tell me that they aren't happy as larks. Yes, it's a challenge to work that much and still make sure they are socialized and exercised, but it's possible. That requirement is the reason that I am not able to rescue either, as much as I would love to.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I realize some rescues are very strict. I have advocated for our rescue to soften some of their rules. But I will defend rescues till I die. We put these poor dogs first.
Our dogs are NOT in cages. I don't know any that do that but apparently there are. 
Our dogs are in foster homes where they are loved, worked with on all kinds of behavior issues, housebroken, obedience trained and recovering from all manner of abuse and neglect. We do not want to see these sweet dogs endure anymore hardships.
And if that means the rules are very strict and some people are denied. That's the way it is.

There are tons of other places to adopt a dog besides a strict rescue. All manner of shelter, craigslist, places like this forum and breeders.

I am sorry if some of you feel you were treated unfairly. Better you than a dog.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

asiacat said:


> i have had my home visit done and application approved everything is in place my kids are older 8, 11 and 13 and i am home all day i have been waiting 9 months for a rescue and am still waiting. one day we will be able to provide a forever home for a rescue i hope.....


Thats the exact reason I bought Crockett. I was tired of no answer at all from the local rescue. Absolutely no feedback after an application and a home visit. I finally assumed, that they assumed I was not a suitable candidate. Its been almost 2 years and no response from them whatsoever.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Reading all these horrible rescue experiences and impossibly high standards makes me wonder how I ever got approved to adopt not one, but 2 dogs. 

Not all rescues are discriminatory against singles or working people. Some rescues are not hard and fast on fencing. Some rescues actually allow people to provide dog doors for their dogs (gasp). Please don't judge all rescues by the standards one rescue may have. 

We are all composed of individuals trying to do the best for the dogs. Yes, opportunities for good matches are lost, mistakes are made, feelings are hurt. We are human, many of the volunteers have full time job and family responsibilities in addition to their volunteer work with the rescue, but we are doing a good thing in our free time by saving dogs from certain death in shelters and finding them good homes. In the process we change lives for the better, both canine and human.

If you really want a rescue dog, please consider going to a shelter and adopting the dog directly from the shelter. Most shelters will adopt to citizens first, then contact rescues if the dog is not adopted. Some municipalities put their shelter database online so you can review dogs in the shelter in hopes of finding a dog that might match your needs and wants. Some shelters and veterinarians have lists of people looking for specific breeds of dogs. Petfinder is also a great resource. You basically become your own rescue without dealing with an established rescue. I have actually gone to pick a dog up at a shelter for our rescue only to be told when I arrive a citizen adopted the dog just minutes before. In one case I arrived as a family was looking at a Golden. I spent a long time talking to them about the breed before they decided to adopt the dog. Most municipal animal shelters won't ask about your job status, marital status, fencing or housing situation, although they will most likely require evidence of spaying and neutering down the line. We adopted our first Golden this way, for $3 plus a promise to neuter him. It was the best $3 we ever spent!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

$3 to adopt a dog? That's amazing!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Debles said:


> I am sorry if some of you feel you were treated unfairly. Better you than a dog.


Ha -- well doesn't that just sum up the whole thread!!! LOL

I did my own little golden rescue about 15 years ago. This was before rescue was all the rage and GRR of Mid-Florida had just branched off from MFGRC. I bailed about 35 goldens (and a handful of other purebreds) out of the local animal control, fostered them, and placed them in homes. MANY of my golden adopters were "rejects" from GRRMF...for not the right fencing, kids too young, doggy doors, etc. I took it on a case by case basis, and placed the dogs in appropriate homes. I would rather spend time to educate a potential owner and fit the right dog with them, then have a perfectly adoptable dog sit in a foster home for months! It worked out well for everyone.
Last year my aunt wanted ME to find her a small dog as a pet. We decided a corgi would be perfect for her. Well, talk about jumping through hoops. First I found a breeder wanting to place an older puppy who didn't pan out for the ring -- for $1500!!! YIKES We finally found a rescue group willing to adopt a dog to her (she didn't have a fence -- and works full time -- gasp!), and they placed the dog with someone else even after telling my aunt he was hers. ANYWAYS -- in despiration I looked on Craigslist and 15 minutes from my house, I found a year old Pembroke corgi for FIFTY BUCKS. He came with a crate, and HW & flea meds. The people were a bit weird, they had two other puppies of different breeds and a whole gaggle of kids -- I think they kept buying puppies as toys for kids and obviously that doesn't work. He is absolutely darling and a GREAT pet for my aunt.


----------



## goldentroops (Apr 8, 2009)

I have done two rescues - the first (Kody) through GRRR of Missouri. We did not need to be home all day but there was a limit to how long the dog could be alone. We had to put up a 5 foot fence - which I didn't understand until they explained that another dog or animal could come over our fence to our dogs. Thank goodness I listened as the neighbors down our road have an aggressive wolf-dog who has gotten loose and come down to our home. If it had not been for the 5 foot fence she would have gotten over and I am sure seriously harmed our dogs or probably killed them. 

They also had recommended a gentle lead for walking Kody. He was so strong and wild he pulled my husband right over. The Gentle lead or Halti is the best thing we have ever used.

I think some of the requirements are good - these dogs have already been through so much they just want to be sure life is now safe and comfortable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> $3 to adopt a dog? That's amazing


We ended up spending thousands on him after adoption, but he was still worth every penny. We had him for 13 1/2 years. I still have the receipt for our $3 from the City. 



> I think some of the requirements are good - these dogs have already been through so much they just want to be sure life is now safe and comfortable.


That's exactly why some rules (like fencing) are there. Too many rescues have spent $$$ on dogs that jumped fences and were hit by cars so they want to make sure that history doesn't repeat itself. 

For all of you who complain about the rescue not getting back in touch, please remember that most rescues have no paid staff, and are all-volunteer groups. People who volunteer do this in their spare time, which they fit between jobs, family, church, and other life activities. It may simply be that there is no manpower to get back in touch with all applicants. Plus too many applicants have so many pre-conditions about the sex, size, coloring, age, health status, etc. for the dog that a good match is impossible. Can you believe some people adopting want a health guarantee? 

Also, please consider volunteering yourself if you are interested in adopting a rescue dog. Getting to know the other volunteers might give you a leg up on adopting a dog, and you will be doing a good thing! Plus you will be in a better position to make positive changes to how things are done in rescue groups.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Ha -- well doesn't that just sum up the whole thread!!! LOL
> 
> My thoughts exactly. I never cease to be amazed!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> can we possibly have a forum rule change so that the folks who want to bash rescues must actually take on the responsibility of placing hundreds of dogs per year in appropriate homes before they can spout off about unfair rules b/c they don't want them to apply to them?


I'm sorry but rescues aren't classified as holy . Only perfect entities without room for improvement should be void of criticism.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have no experience regarding rescues, but I think that that they can afford to be picky with what home the dogs go too because pure-breds in need of homes aren't in huge numbers. Not like the normal mixed breed dog. I personally like that these dogs are given this attention...and I would rather things error against the owner not the dog. The dogs will eventually find that "perfect' home most-likely and owners have other options.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*You Have to make your own luck !!!!*

If you second guess every move you make, then you will make yourself crazy. I am sure that we love our dog's to the end but some people go over the top. They really forget that it's a dog and not a human being even though l love dogs more then people.
Dog's do not have any idea about time period. If you leave a dog for 1 hour or 4 hours it's the same to them. The only time it will be an issue is if they have to go to the bathroom.
But again a bored dog only get's into trouble and this is the owner's fault not the dog's.
Just lock your your wife or husband in a closet for 4 hours and when you finally open the closet door your spouse will probaly go nuts on you but lock a dog in a closet for 4 hours and when you open the door l am sure you will be licked and greeted.

Rescue's are awesome 99% of the time but sometimes a person goes over the top with the petty power of making a decision and for this person we should pray for them. Most likely they are put down at home or even abused so again, it's best to just go to another rescue.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

"Ha -- well doesn't that just sum up the whole thread!!! LOL"
"My thoughts exactly. I never cease to be amazed!"

I find the sarcasm here rude. My last sentence was taken out of an entire post I made. 
I do believe the dogs come before the convenience of people. People can take care of themselves, dogs cannot. They are at the mercy of humans.

Our dogs are treated wonderfully in foster care as I explained. Finding the best homes for them is our no. 1 priority. I don't apologize for that.

We make our best attempt to get back to people in a timely fashion but we are all volunteers and sometimes communication is dropped or lost. I would suggest potential adopters continue to call and ask where their application stands.

How many of you that are bashing rescues actually volunteer many hours for one?
Rescues of course aren't perfect, they are run by human volunteers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Debles, I understood exactly what you meant. Unfortunately, I have found that the ones who want to bash rescues will. There isn't a lot that you or I or anyone else here can to to change their minds.

I too believe that adopting a dog to a family just to please the family rather than trying to make the right match for lifetime of the dog is a total disservice to everyone all around. I would rather have a disappointed family than a dog who is once again disposed of when that family decides that the dog doesn't fit into their lifestyle afterall.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Debles said:


> "Ha -- well doesn't that just sum up the whole thread!!! LOL"
> "My thoughts exactly. I never cease to be amazed!"
> 
> I find the sarcasm here rude. My last sentence was taken out of an entire post I made.
> ...


Debles,
I should apologize. I never want to be rude. I think rescues are great things and although I probably would argue about some of the restrictions, I realize that they help much, much more than they hurt. So I'm thankful to you and others like you who work with them. I, however, was astounded by your comment that you would rather a human be treated unfairly than a dog. If all you meant by that was that it's ok to disappoint a person rather than give a dog to a bad home then I agree with that. I interpreted it, and perhaps incorrectly, to be a general statement that insenuated that dogs have a higher precedence than humans and it's ok to mistreat a human in favor of a dog. I would not agree with that, but that may not be what you meant at all.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Heck, with Honey, we did not not go to the rescue, THEY CAME TO US> Of course it was just the tiny al breed rescue here in our little town. They go to the county pound on "gas day" and take 3-4 dogs they think they can find homes for and Honey was one of them. She had been an hour from being gassed at the county pound.

Neighbors across the street did vollunteer work fro the group and told us there was a dog there that was perfect for us We said no, we already had 3, that was enough. Long story short, they and the head lady from the rescue showed up at our door with this beautiful golden mix, we fell in love and adopted her Tha is the only exerience WE have had with rescue of any kind.

However my brother in SIL in Round Rock just out of Austin were rejected. They both grew up with family owned dogs and had owned dogs their entire 22 years of married life, their lat two being a dlamatian and a bassette. They had spent $$$$$ on their dalmatian when she developed breast cancer, again when she her spine started to degenrate. They spent $$$$$on their bassett who had problems with eyes being dry, ear infections, allergies. They fed good food, kep the dogs up to date on vax, walked them every day. They had a shady fenced in yard so the dogs could enjoy being outside when they wanted to.l They had also had a cat for 20 years. 

He is in the Austin fire department, she is a higher up with insurance compnay, make gret money. Their daugher was 12st year in college, son first year in high school. They had high reccs from their vet and from vet tech friend. but they were turned down because the dog would be alone some of the time. And the thing is, he goes in at noon one day, gets off at noon the next. So half a day would be the longest the dog would be alone--between when SIL went to work and he got home, or he went to work andSIL got home. And of course he worked he 24 on, 48 off.

They said it would be easier for them to have adopted a human baby than a dog. They finally went to the pound and got a puppy...had wanted a golden or lab, but were out of luck.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> Debles,
> I should apologize. I never want to be rude. I think rescues are great things and although I probably would argue about some of the restrictions, I realize that they help much, much more than they hurt. So I'm thankful to you and others like you who work with them. I, however, was astounded by your comment that you would rather a human be treated unfairly than a dog. If all you meant by that was that it's ok to disappoint a person rather than give a dog to a bad home then I agree with that. I interpreted it, and perhaps incorrectly, to be a general statement that insenuated that dogs have a higher precedence than humans and it's ok to mistreat a human in favor of a dog. I would not agree with that, but that may not be what you meant at all.



I was speaking in relation to this thread. I was referring to the whole point of the thread which was that some people have been turned down by rescue and felt they had been treated unfairly. My point, which I thought was clear considering our thread topic, was "better you than the dog"

If you work in rescue , we have seen hundreds of abused and neglected dogs, we don't want them to go through that again for anything. Even if that means they stay in a foster home a few more weeks. Our foster homes are wonderful. Many fosters adopt their foster goldens. They are not in cages! They are in a real home being loved by a real family.

I can't even imagine why anyone would have assumed I think it would be OK to mistreat ANYONE! Dog or human.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Debles, I understood exactly what you meant. Unfortunately, I have found that the ones who want to bash rescues will. There isn't a lot that you or I or anyone else here can to to change their minds.
> 
> I too believe that adopting a dog to a family just to please the family rather than trying to make the right match for lifetime of the dog is a total disservice to everyone all around. I would rather have a disappointed family than a dog who is once again disposed of when that family decides that the dog doesn't fit into their lifestyle afterall.



Exactly! Thank you Fostermom! You said it much better than me apparently. : )


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Perhaps we should start a thread of strange but true reasons why possible adopters are turned down. For example, rescues often get applications specifying AKC registered dogs only. Do they not realize most of the dogs come from shelters or the streets? They usually don't carry their AKC papers with them in these situations! What about the applicants who want to "breed" the dogs and want unaltered dogs only! 

There are some crazy applicant stories out there. It might give those who complain about the rescue organizational policies a better idea of what the adoption coordinators deal with on a too frequent basis.

On the other hand there are always the people who make it through the adoption process and then are surprised when 10 years down the road the dog develops a medical condition. These people actually contact the rescue to complain that the dog isn't perfect!

There are two sides to every story, extremes run both ways.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't even imagine why anyone would have assumed I think it would be OK to mistreat ANYONE! Dog or human.[/quote]

Debles, I am sure that if I knew anything about you I would have known your beliefs, but as it is this is just an internet forum between strangers for the most part and sometimes things are misinterpreted. That is the reason that I apologized. I hope you will accept.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm going through the process. At times it is discouraging, but I keep telling myself it is in the dogs best interest. I also feel I must rely on their experience. The rescue groups know what works and how to best fit a dog with a family.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I got my Finnegan from a rescue, and I volunteer with them. Sometimes, the rules make me crazy, but the folks who made the rules have been doing this for a long time and have experienced the crazy adopters that the rules were put in place to prevent. It would be nice if every single applicant could be taken on a case-by-case basis, but when you average 30-40 dogs a month and most of the rescue volunteers work real jobs 40 hours a week, where's the time to do that? With no malice or sarcasm intended, those of you who have been turned down by or are frustrated with your local GR rescue, please do donate some hours in some capacity to the rescue. See it from the inside out. You may wind up getting a lovely dog, or you may wind up getting an appreciation for the time, effort and maybe even the rules. It's an eye opener if nothing else!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2009)

Alan, 
I am new to the forum but I have gone the rescue route myself recently and found the same difficulties. The issue that I had was with the fence requirement. As it is now, I have a mini-dachshund & I could never trust this little girl to be outside, unsupervised, fence or not. I explained to the rescue that I feel safer being with the dogs outside, that in my opinion it's another excercise opportunity but they told me unless I was willing to put a fence in, I would only be able to adopt a senior dog. I am not sure why they make it so difficult given that they should be welcoming any loving home that is willing to "rescue" such loving, wonderful dogs.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Fence*

Hi Bambett

While l do not always agree with their requirements the fence issue is an important one not only to keep the dog in but to keep other animals out.

Also if you take your eyes off for only a second the dog could bolt to catch an animal or just because he or she saw something of interest.

The problem is that some rescues require a 5 foot fence which is one foot taller then the average fence. I feel that a dog can as easily dig under a fence as go over it

It all comes down to knowing your dog and rescues can only guess!

If you can't adopt a golden then look elsewhere, there are a lot of great dogs out there that would only love to show you their love.

Good Luck


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Our rescue doesnt require a certain height, unless we know the dog is a jumper or climber. I adopted a dog who was turned in by his owner, he had never jumped a fence in the first 1 year of his life, I had him for 10 months before he cleared my fence and I was standing 3 feet away from him when he did it.(4 ft fence) i have see him scale a 6ft privacy fence if he wants out bad enough. I ended up installing the IF inside my fence.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopting*

When we adopted our Smooch from Golden Ret. rescue in ILLINOIS we did not have a fence, a home visit was done and I assured the lady the dogs would always be on a leash which they were.

When we bought our current house 6 years ago, it has a 4 foot fence which is very adequate for our Golden Ret. and our Samoyed.

We never do let our dogs out in the yard though without watching them at all times. I feel its my responsibility to make sure they are safe.


----------

